# [HELP] Ouvrir plusieurs fenêtres avec Safari



## DJ FeeL (13 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis tout nouveau sur Mac (OSX Mavericks) et je n'arrive pas a ouvrir plusieurs fenêtres avec Safari sans fermer la première.

Autrement dis actuellement je ne peut ouvrir qu'une seule fenêtre à la fois pour surfer sur internet ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2014)

c'est au menu !
Fichier/nouvelle fenetre
(ou raccourci rappelé à coté  CMD N)


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2014)

cmd+N ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre en cachant les autres

cmd+T ouvre un nouvel onglet à coté du premier ou faire un clic sur la croix à droite du seul onglet qui est présent lorsqu'on lance Safari.

C'est quand même plus simple de naviguer avec plusieurs onglets d'ouverts.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Octobre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> cmd+T ouvre un nouvel onglet à coté du premier ou faire un clic sur la croix à droite du seul onglet qui est présent lorsqu'on lance Safari.


cmd clic sur un lien pour que ce dernier s'ouvre de suite dans un nouvel onglet


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2014)

Sources d'infos et tutos
( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)


tutos special débutants en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

bons tutos vidéos en francais
chaine youtube "compétence mac"
http://www.youtube.com/user/competencemac

tutos officiels Apple
pour dernier OS mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
les bases
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbasics/

exemples special switch chez Apple
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2512?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2518?viewlocale=fr_FR

très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html
----
autres tutos vidéos plus anciens ( pas recontrolé recemment)
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------



## DJ FeeL (14 Octobre 2014)

Merci a tous


----------



## Hill (5 Août 2016)

pascalformac a dit:


> Sources d'infos et tutos
> ( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour
Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. Avec El Capitan, Safari, Imac,  si j'ai une fenêtre ouverte et que je clique sur  une adresse de site (par ex. Google maps) qui est sur le bureau elle s'ouvre en prenant la place de celle qui est ouverte . Comment faire pour garder les deux ouvertes ?
Merci
bonne journée


----------



## jacghit (6 Août 2016)

Hill a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. Avec El Capitan, Safari, Imac,  si j'ai une fenêtre ouverte et que je clique sur  une adresse de site (par ex. Google maps) qui est sur le bureau elle s'ouvre en prenant la place de celle qui est ouverte . Comment faire pour garder les deux ouvertes ?
> Merci
> bonne journée


Pour moi, il me suffit de cliquer sur l'adresse du site en maintenant la touche commande appuyée. En principe, ça ouvre un nouvel onglet du site que tu as choisi


----------



## Hill (6 Août 2016)

jacghit a dit:


> Pour moi, il me suffit de cliquer sur l'adresse du site en maintenant la touche commande appuyée. En principe, ça ouvre un nouvel onglet du site que tu as choisi


Merci pour  la réponse mais sur mon IMac ça ne fonctionne pas.
Si j'ai une fenêtre Safari ouverte je clique sur une adresse qui est sur le bureau en tenant Commande enfonçée il ne se passe rien je reste sur le Finder
Bonne après midi


----------



## Sly54 (6 Août 2016)

Essaie, dans Safari / Préférences / Onglets de mettre "Ouvrir des pages dans un onglet plutôt que dans des fenêtres" à _jamais_.


----------



## jacghit (6 Août 2016)

Hill a dit:


> Merci pour  la réponse mais sur mon IMac ça ne fonctionne pas.
> Si j'ai une fenêtre Safari ouverte je clique sur une adresse qui est sur le bureau en tenant Commande enfonçée il ne se passe rien je reste sur le Finder
> Bonne après midi


Il faut pas cliquer sur une adresse sur le bureau mais une adresse dans la barre de recherche de Safari


----------



## Sly54 (6 Août 2016)

jacghit a dit:


> Il faut pas cliquer sur une adresse sur le bureau mais une adresse dans la barre de recherche de Safari


Hill a quand même le "droit" d'enregistrer des adresses de sites et de les garder sur le bureau (voire dans un dossier dédié) 
(même si à titre perso je n'utilise jamais cette possibilité).


----------



## Hill (7 Août 2016)

Sly54 a dit:


> Hill a quand même le "droit" d'enregistrer des adresses de sites et de les garder sur le bureau (voire dans un dossier dédié)
> (même si à titre perso je n'utilise jamais cette possibilité).


Merci pour vos réponses mais même une adresse se trouvant dans la barre remplace celle ouverte.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Août 2016)

Hill a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses mais même une adresse se trouvant dans la barre remplace celle ouverte.


Même avec cmd clic (et la case _ad hoc_ cochée dans Safari / Préférences / Onglet) ?
Dans une autre session, est-ce que le pb est le même ?


----------



## Hill (7 Août 2016)

cmd clic  et la case _ad hoc_ cochée dans Safari,autre session idem


----------



## Sly54 (7 Août 2016)

Safari et OS à jour ? (je ne suis pas sous El Capitan présentement, je ne peux donc pas faire de tests)


----------



## Hill (7 Août 2016)

Sly54 a dit:


> Safari et OS à jour ? (je ne suis pas sous El Capitan présentement, je ne peux donc pas faire de tests)


Tout est à jour. lla solution c'est d'ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre et c'est celle là qui se fait avaler par la nouvelle. Ce qui l'y a de bizarre c'est que sous mac 10.6.8 ça marchait....


----------



## Sly54 (7 Août 2016)

Essaie de faire un démarrage en mode sans échec.
Autrement tu peux toujours appliquer la màj combo de ton OS, mais je ne suis quand même pas sûr que cela en vaille la peine. A toi de voir…


----------



## Hill (8 Août 2016)

Merci pour  vos propositions.
Je vais continuer à ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre. mac c'est super...mais pas toujours.


----------

